# do NOT open if you resolution is spending less!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pet Edge is now having a major sale!!!

Just get to $60 and you don't have to pay that small fee. And if you are like me, hurry up and do it so that way it appears to be a Christmas charge!

Amanda (who was smart enough to have hers delivered at work!)

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/thum...7&categoryId=1008&N=3132&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_1008


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, you are a naughty girl . Having your stuff delivered to work reminds me of our dear friend, Dave. He LOVES QVC online and orders tons of stuff from them. He has the packages delivered to our house and whenever he comes down to our house or we go up to his (he lives about 2.5 hours from us), we bring him the packages and he unloads the loot into his garage so his wife won't see. I sometimes wonder if he ever actually unpacks the stuff and brings it in the house.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

We have bigger mailboxes at workound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly - I dont ever need a sale to shop at petedge, My UPS guy comes into my office and says - oh yea I have a pet package, want me to drop it at your house?? And the doll that he is - he does!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am married to a mathematician... if that isn't bad enough, he doesn't really buy stuff! So I have to kind of hide it! I really have used the shampoo execuse way too often lately!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heck when he says "is that new" I just say no.. I've had it - he never knows!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurie---he does now!
Amanda--I think you need conditioner now to go with the shampoo ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally, 
Great idea! I already played the dental card this time. You just get free bows, dresses, a bag with every toothbrush purchase!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, spend less?!!!? Are you insane? Errr... wait, I think that's what future hubby meant when he said we need to save some $$ for the wedding.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i have to place an order with petedge because they sent me a $5.00 coupon and it would be rude to not use it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

judith said:


> i have to place an order with petedge because they sent me a $5.00 coupon and it would be rude to not use it.


. . . and we could never be rude could we. ound: Works for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I was on the Pink Paw Web site and was looking at the adorable denim jacket for $82 
when I noticed it was made by Monkey Daze...Well I Googled Monkey Daze and that same denim jacket is on sale for $53!

Here is the site...They have really cool stuff!!!

http://www.monkeydaze.com/


----------

